# Fromm price increase??



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Has anyone noticed a significant price increase in Fromm lately? I haven't fed Hudsen the beef frittata for a couple of months (been giving him surf and turf instead) and went in to buy a bag of BF and it was $61.00! It used to be $56.00 only a couple of months ago. This particular store is the cheapest I've found it. Surf and Turf went from $61.00 to $63.00 and the salmon a la veg went from $52.00 to $59.00! I asked the store what was going on and they said Fromm had a recent increase in prices. Are you guys seeing this too, or is it just that my _store _had an increase in prices and they are blaming it on Fromm?


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

I am going to buy a new bag today so I will let you know. I had not heard that but haven't bought any for over a month.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, Fromm increased there prices as of June 1st 2011. Will all their incredients going up they had to. i just started buying Fromm myself, and buy directly from a distributor.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I vaguely remember someone posting a link to a Fromms coupon back when we tried it (unsuccessfully ) with Toby a couple of years ago. I think they got it off of Facebook--it might be worth a try to see if there is a current coupon out there.


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Walex, thanks! Let me know if you notice it there. 

Stretch, do you mean they are changing their ingredients or their ingredient prices have increased? I can see a dollar or two increase, but, five or even seven (salmon) is a lot!

Dallas, thank you! I'll look to see if I can find some. The store had coupons attached to the bag for $2.00 off. They gave me a couple extra as well.  

I was just a little shocked by the increase and wanted to see if you guys were seeing it too.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Stretchdrive said:


> Yes, Fromm increased there prices as of June 1st 2011. Will all their incredients going up they had to. i just started buying Fromm myself, and buy directly from a distributor.


I'm wondering if this means that prices on other dog food brands will be going up as well... if this is based on cost of ingredients. :yuck: That would be a pain - especially since I remember those nice old days of only spending $19 on a 18 lb bag of dog food. Now the bags are getting smaller and the prices are going up...


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

When I went in to buy a new bag of Fromm, I asked about the price increase. The owner said that a few other brands like California Natural had already gone up and he expected Fromm to go up as well. He didn't agree with it but said they are all doing it. He did start me on a program that you save proof of purchase seals and after 12, you get the 13th bag free. I guess it is something. 
I continue to look for coupons but don't find any. I bought the Pork and Applesauce this time and will go back to the Salmon next time.
Hope that helps.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised to see any brand of dog food raise prices. In this economy, it's either raise prices; cheapen the ingredients; or both.

Fromms seems to always have been higher priced than other foods of similar quality. That's too bad, because I think many people would be happy with them.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Well after knowing how much our grocery prices have gone up, I am pretty sure all dog/cat foods of any brand will be going up. If anyone wants the name of the Fromm distributor in MN send me a message, and I will send you his info back.


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

I went back to our pet food store today to exchange the 26lb bag of the beef frittata for the 15lb bag (Hudsen has become soooo picky lately due to the heat and I'd rather change his flavors more often so I think we'll do smaller bags.). Does anyone else buy smaller bags and switch flavors more frequently? I talked with the store owner and she said that Fromm has definitely increased their prices. She said they are one of the only companies that have not had an increase in a while. She said she is becoming frustrated because the store is getting calls every week from food companies saying that their prices are increasing. Candiae, Natural Balance, and Diamond are ones that she mentioned will be increasing in addition to Fromm. She said they are looking for lots of different ways to "reduce" the increase for consumers... like maybe buying even more food at a time so they can get a discount, but she said Fromm isn't one of their best sellers in this area, so it's hard to have a ton in the store.  She said that more and more people have started buying Fromm lately though!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Seems like most things are going up, wages stay the same, or lower.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I picked up a bag of Fromm 4 star Duck&sweet potato 4 days ago. No difference in price from a receipt I looked at from January. I asked the owner about a price increase with Fromm and she has heard of no such thing.

If "Fromm increased there prices as of June 1st 2011" as Stretchdrive mentioned, it has not been passed on to us.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I only buy the 15 pound bag size. Except for the Surf and Turf which is 12 pounds I believe. Haven't noticded any price increase as of yet. Will be checking that out soon, when I get close to needing more.


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm glad you guys haven't seen the increase in your areas. I've checked four different stores around here and all of them have increased. Duck and whitefish were both 48.99 here and are now 52.99. Chicken was the cheapest at 46.99 and is now 50.99, I think?


----------



## kcapone (Jan 23, 2011)

I just switched to the duck and sweet potato from BB. so far so good. I really hate the fact that I am in NJ and travel about 30-40 mins to get it, but if we stick with Fromms, and my girl does well, I think it should be worth it. I got the 30 lb bag for $45, so that seems a bit cheaper than some other posts, but I don't know if those posts are online or in the store.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Doesn't seem to have increase for mine either.


----------

